# Wayward drinking game



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

It's all your fault BS - 1 drink
He(she)OM(Ow)was a nice person - 2 drinks
I never loved you anyway BS - guzzle
I met my "soulmate" - grab bottle of tequila and drink worm 


Let's keep it going??! Dude
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

The OW/M was just a catalyst - I would have left you eventually, anyway. 

It's a good thing you've lost weight - that will bode well for you when you're back on the dating scene.

(After dropping the OW/M off at the airport following a week-long Fvck-A-Thon one week after leaving your spouse): I'm gonna go home and take a nap. I'm so exhausted.

Yes, all things my profoundly heartless ex actually said.

Three shots of your favorite vodka for each.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

What, no ILYBINILWY?


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

technovelist said:


> What, no ILYBINILWY?


4 shots and a Stella chaser??!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

Do they have to be wayward???

Here's a gem from my ex husband:

You've got two kids, no ones gonna want you. But you've always been attractive, you'll find plenty of men who just want to **** you.

How about a beer for that one.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

LosingHim said:


> Do they have to be wayward???
> 
> Here's a gem from my ex husband:
> 
> ...


A beer??! That's grey goose type a drinks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Dude007 said:


> 4 shots and a Stella chaser??!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Stella? I'm THERE.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Nomorebeans said:


> The OW/M was just a catalyst - I would have left you eventually, anyway.
> 
> It's a good thing you've lost weight - that will bode well for you when you're back on the dating scene.
> 
> ...


One of my favorites was when OW said to me, your husband told me that if wasn't me, it would have been someone else. What does that say about YOU? And I said, honey, more to the point what does that say about YOU and HIM? 

Manhattan, straight up.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

Dude007 said:


> A beer??! That's grey goose type a drinks
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm a moonshine girl. 2 shots of moonshine with a beer chaser. Lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Yeah be careful teddie. Mutual attraction to Stella might qualify as an EA. Ha dude
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

manhattans rock!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

Oh wait!!! I DO have one about the OW.

"You know why I couldn't stop talking to her? Because YOU never let me forget her! YOU pushed me to contact her and keep in touch with her!"

**** it. How bout a jäger bomb for this one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Jägermeister from Germany baby!! That's got opium in it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh, lol. Okay:

"Other married people put up with the kind of problems we do."

"You should appreciate the fact that I have a job, don't cheat, and come home at night" (even if all I do then is read in a chair and snarl if you try to talk to me)

"Marriage counsellors aren't any smarter than we are. What good will counselling do?"

I'm not sure how many drinks those are worth. But I'm drinking a superb bottle of Port de Merlot right now...


----------



## nursejackie (May 22, 2015)

Hah! I've never known anyone who liked moonshine besides me! mix it with orange juice and a bit of ginger ale…… Cheers!

"i never went to her house, not ever, I don't even know where she lives, never been, well maybe once, ok one other time, I guess there was a third time, ok if you asked my co workers they would probably say i've been there more than that…but I didn't lie! It doesn't count if i didn't drive the car.

one Grandmarnier straight up please……..reminds me of a funny joke - the punch line was (in a southern accent)" I call my old man grand mariner!"
" grand mariner? Aint that some kind of fancy liquor?"
"…..Sure is"

bahahah-sorry if that was rude


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

I guess this is supposed to be about cheating, but I decided to broaden it to Marriage A$$hole comments.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

sapientia said:


> I guess this is supposed to be about cheating, but I decided to broaden it to Marriage A$$hole comments.


Feel free. I'm a shades of gray dude anyway!ha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

I haven't had a drink since the 80's but if my ex ever admits the truth assuming I don't die of a heart attack from shock I am planning a 3 day bender :grin2:


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Dude007 said:


> Yeah be careful teddie. Mutual attraction to Stella might qualify as an EA. Ha dude
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Guilty as charged, my friend!


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

honcho said:


> I haven't had a drink since the 80's but if my ex ever admits the truth assuming I don't die of a heart attack from shock I am planning a 3 day bender :grin2:


Let us know where to pick you up and where you want us to drop you off.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

LosingHim said:


> Oh wait!!! I DO have one about the OW.
> 
> "You know why I couldn't stop talking to her? Because YOU never let me forget her! YOU pushed me to contact her and keep in touch with her!"
> 
> ...


With extra gold glitter, honey.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

nursejackie said:


> Hah! I've never known anyone who liked moonshine besides me! mix it with orange juice and a bit of ginger ale…… Cheers!
> 
> "i never went to her house, not ever, I don't even know where she lives, never been, well maybe once, ok one other time, I guess there was a third time, ok if you asked my co workers they would probably say i've been there more than that…but I didn't lie! It doesn't count if i didn't drive the car.
> 
> ...


Now ain't that some kind of trickle truth? Day-um. Enjoy that Grand Marnier.


----------



## RisingSun (Nov 1, 2015)

To add to the list (a Stella works for me each time):

1) ILYBINILWY
2) I've never been in love with you.
3) I should never have married you.
4) I wanted to marry a guy like you, but not you. 
5) I'll never leave you again. (she left for the 2nd time 2.5 weeks ago)
6) You repulse me.
7) I'm not happy.
8) We're a bad love/marriage match.

Glad I have a few Stella in the fridge for later.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Will you consider taking me back?

- Drink til you pass out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

"I'll always love you as the mother of my children, but....

"My ADHD made me do it. You just have no compassion for me."

"I love fvcking her skinny, tight, little body."


I have a case of Stella in the fridge right now.....seems to be a popular TAM drink!


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Stella actually has caramel flavoring...Man is it good!!! The choice of more Betrayeds and Waywards everywhere! DUDE


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

Dude007 said:


> Stella actually has caramel flavoring...Man is it good!!! The choice of more Betrayeds and Waywards everywhere! DUDE


Never had it. Sounds delectable!!


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Its the best beer I have ever had. It was a festive Christmas beer but now you can get it year round. DUDE


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm such a girl...this is my new fav!


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

CatJayBird said:


> I'm such a girl...this is my new fav!


Check out "903 Brewery" out of Sherman TX..There is a 903 Blonde they make that is amazing. I don't know where all you can get it yet but they are BOOMING!! 

903 Brewers


----------



## Florida_rosbif (Oct 18, 2015)

Stella gives me a headache, so it'll have to be a Funky Buddha Hopgun instead, a yummy IPA.

"How can I regret something that was so good!"

Heading for the fridge now.......


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

Dude007 said:


> Check out "903 Brewery" out of Sherman TX..There is a 903 Blonde they make that is amazing. I don't know where all you can get it yet but they are BOOMING!!
> 
> 903 Brewers


Oh.......I can make a quick trip to the DFW area! ROAD TRIP!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

But I LOVE YOU!!!!!!

Two bottles of crown, one two litre of coke!!!!!!!!!!! DUDE


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Dude007 said:


> Stella actually has caramel flavoring...Man is it good!!! The choice of more Betrayeds and Waywards everywhere! DUDE


Had no idea you were such a connoisseur of Stella.  No wonder you started a drinking game. 

I LOVED Shiner Bock in Texas. When I was at UT, the Texas Union had a bar on the third floor and Wednesday night was 22-oz night for a buck. But where I now live, beer is only 3.2 volume, so I can't quite handle Shiner here because it isn't the same. ;(


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

All of you and your fancy beers. 

I'm just over here like give me a Miller Lite and some apple pie moonshine lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Oh we can't let this thread die on Friday, its almost WINE TIME!!

WS "You know my favorite shows growing up were Dallas and Knots Landing, what did you expect??"

Drink a bottle of Merlot, two shots of Goldslauger and bang the single mom next door!


----------



## RisingSun (Nov 1, 2015)

How about this one? WW says she's leaving the marriage then suggests we go on a trip to NYC together. When I asked what planet she lived on, she replied, "A trip to NYC would be our... last trip!", in an obviously romanticizing way and void of any empathy for me she the emotional pain I was facing from her leaving the marriage. True story.

We since reconciled for about three years. She left the marriage again a few weeks ago. Didn't ask about that NYC trip this time however.


----------

